# What can you do with a cross breed?



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Any ideas peeps?

Any sort of shows or something that you can do with cross breeds? Just thinking of stuff to do with Rupert.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Companion dog shows, agility, fly ball............


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Agility, Flyball, Obedience!
Anything you pretty much like really!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Scruffts?
Scruffts - The Kennel Club


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Scruffts looks brill.

Missed the heats near to us but will look at that for next year, certainly.

Agility is a good idea, but never heard of fly ball.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

British Flyball Association - Home Page


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

My golden retriever has just started flyball and loves it! I am training my crossbreed to do agility  and we are entering scruffts this year! Fingers crossed


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Working Trials is another one you can compete at with any breed or cross breed, although some are more suitable than others. Collies tend to do very well, and depending on how your pup fills out, he might have just the right sort of frame to compete, he should definitely have the nose and intelligence!

Edited to add, I do know he's not a collie, just that they do tend to do well, along with GSD's


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

Show Structure - Crossbreed & Mongrel Club they have heats at some of the companion shows.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Working Trials is another one you can compete at with any breed or cross breed, although some are more suitable than others. Collies tend to do very well, and depending on how your pup fills out, he might have just the right sort of frame to compete, he should definitely have the nose and intelligence!
> 
> Edited to add, I do know he's not a collie, just that they do tend to do well, along with GSD's


And the labs and loads of crossbeeds compete successfully in working trials, what cross is he ?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Jenny Olley said:


> And the labs and loads of crossbeeds compete successfully in working trials, what cross is he ?


Sorry Jenny, not meaning to infer that only collies and GSD's are successful, just that they seem to have the right sort of all round attributes, the hazards of posting quickly and not really thinking about wording. Werehorse's new pup is a sprocker, and I know you've already had one of those training with you, as well as many other breeds and crosses


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I had no idea what there was to do with him! I just thought about Crufts and it ended there!

However, we have a lot of work to do. We did a recall yesterday at pup class. When it was the Rupester's turn he stayed well, then when i told him to come he looked at me, then wandered down the line to his best friend for some play-time.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm chuckling away at myself now, I'm thinking of Werehorse with their sprocker, your boy's not a sprocker at all is he, and I've forgotten what he is, I think he's a westie cross is he? My memory is shocking!!!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, I thought my ears were itching.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm chuckling away at myself now, I'm thinking of Werehorse with their sprocker, your boy's not a sprocker at all is he, and I've forgotten what he is, I think he's a westie cross is he? My memory is shocking!!!


Sure is!!

Not sure Flyball could suit him as he's tiny but he certainly manages to jump and run a lot?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Sure is!!
> 
> Not sure Flyball could suit him as he's tiny but he certainly manages to jump and run a lot?


He might struggle with the six foot scale in working trials as well, but it doesn't mean you can't have fun doing the training. It's about finding something that suits you and your dog, so you can both have fun, and learn something. I learnt just how rubbish I was as a handler at training classes, I have awful timing and I still make lots of mistakes, but at least I have learnt enough to know when I'm making mistakes :lol:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

if you dice it with carrots,onions etc or roast :lol::lol: sorry :blushing:

seriously though there are loads of events for charity,great fun,ive met some wonderful people over the years,my favourite is the cheshire dogs home or manchester dogs home,the staff are lovely


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry Jenny, not meaning to infer that only collies and GSD's are successful, just that they seem to have the right sort of all round attributes, the hazards of posting quickly and not really thinking about wording. Werehorse's new pup is a sprocker, and I know you've already had one of those training with you, as well as many other breeds and crosses


I know you didn't, just worried people think its only for collies and GSD's, he would be a little small for the jumps but as Joanne says in a later post he would still enjoy training some of the exercises such as tracking.


----------

